# Getting maya to default settings (panels)



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

how do i get the maya 8 panels to go to default. I didnt mean to touch some buttons but is there a way i could get hte panels back in maya 8(autodesk). all the panels are gone i click something. so how do i get them back? (not panels as seen on picture).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the closest I could find to resetting default views. I hope it's what you're looking for.
http://www.3dallusions.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-805.html


> Selecting Menus:
> 
> Show/Hide main menu bar Ctrl+m
> *Show/Hide panel menu bar Shift+m*
> ...


----------



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

that isnt it but i found the key work "maya interface" to get all the tool bars up.
ty for help me


----------



## nareshdevineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Msta said:


> that isnt it but i found the key work "maya interface" to get all the tool bars up.
> ty for help me


hey....... u said that u have pressed some thing and that some thing is 

ctrl+spacebar

which will hide and un-hides the panels (or the interface or something else,what ever u call it ).... that might have helped u..


----------

